# Help with how much meat for gathering



## tdunson (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been asked to smoke some meat for a buddy's graduating fireman's class. Won't charge them anything...just pay for meat and supplies. There will be 200 folks approximately. They will provide sides & I only supply pulled pork and smoked wings. I know how much pork I'd bring if that was it...but adding in the wings now has me looking for suggestions from those who have done this big of a gathering. How many lbs of each would yall recommend?


----------

